# Off Topic > The Water Cooler >  >  One of My Biggest Excel '07/10 Likes-Dislikes

## davesexcel

I was fighting getting xl'07 for years and didn't get it until until 2010. I only got it because more and more people were uploading .xlsx files and the file converter add-in could not convert somethings, like the new formulas.

Anyway, it turns out I like exel '07, I have xl'10 at work and find it incredible.

I like the picture editor. You can double click a picture on the sheet, and the picture editor ribbon shows.

One of my biggest peaves is the "Assign Macro" dialog box.

I don't know how many thousands of times I have placed a button on the sheet, right clicked, assign macro, select macro and then OK.

They have changed the OK button to the Edit button, and now the OK is at the bottom.

So now every time I select a macro, I end up in the VBA editor where I wasn't planning to go and still haven't assigned the macro.

----------


## FDibbins

Well, you know what they say...adapt or die  :Smilie:   But yes, i know what you mean, I was using 03 and now am working with 07...i knew exactly where all (most) of the commands were in 03, but its taking me ages in 07 to learn where they are and to just "know" where to click etc.  Having said that, i agree that 07 is streets ahead of 03

----------


## Domski

Nobody should have liked 2007. It was the Vista of the Excel world!

Dom

----------


## martindwilson

i like and still use 97 as first choice!

----------


## davesexcel

One thing I just discovered that the shortcut keys to un-hide columns does not work for me in xl'07 or xl'10
You can hide a column by selecting the columns to hide and then pressing Ctrl & 0
Then you used to be able to select the columns over the hidden columns and press Ctrl & Shift & 0 to un-hide them.

Ctrl & Shift & 9 still works to un-hide rows though.

----------


## Paul

I have the same issue, Dave.  I've read posts here and elsewhere that say CTRL+SHIFT+0 should work, but can't get mine to do so.  I guess I'll have to beat this keyboard into submission after all...

----------


## vlady

Hello Dave

ctrl,shifts are being used by higher windows for regional languages 
here try this steps.

1. Open Control Panel 
2. Region and Language
3. In the Keyboards and Languages tab 
4. choose Change Keyboards button 
5. Advanced Key Settings tab
6. Choose - Between input languages action 
7. click Change Key Sequence
8. There is the option for Switch Keyboard Layout
9. Choose the button -  Not Assigned

**then the ctrl and shift will not be used by windows
office then can utilize it.

ctrl+shift+ 0 will work then.

thanks :Smilie:

----------


## Paul

Thanks, Vlady!  It's now working on my PC.  Strange that CTRL+SHIFT+9 works just fine, but CTRL+SHIFT+0 didn't.  I wonder what else in Windows I broke by changing it..   :Wink:

----------


## davesexcel

It worked for me now as well.

----------

